# Hello from Northern Alberta



## AB_Winter (Feb 16, 2022)

I have 15+ years of professional design experience using Autocad, Solidworks, Autodesk Inventor, and other software. It's been several years now, but I do have some experience with CNC programming. Unfortunately, I haven't spent much time actually building things, at least not using metal. I've decided to start putting a home machine shop together to remedy this.

I am a hobby furniture maker and I'm exploring lathe options that would be suitable for both wood and metal. I could plan for two lathes, but my workshop is less than 600sq feet and already contains some tools and equipment such as a welder, workbench, wood storage, tools storage, bandsaw, and dust collection system. I plan to spend a couple of weeks browsing the forums, and I will likely have additional questions to post on this subject.

I'm not certain about which sort of projects I would like to concentrate on. I often find that my furniture designs are limited to existing hardware options and it would be nice to have the ability to build hardware to match the design, and not the other way around. I also occasionally have a need for custom tools or jigs. Other projects that interest me are clocks, telegraph keys, antique radio tuning mechanisms, flutes, and uilleann bagpipes.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 16, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.  How far north is north?


----------



## AB_Winter (Feb 16, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Welcome from Calgary.  What do you consider northern Alberta to be?


Great question, and I'm not exactly sure of the answer. I'm in the Grande Prairie area, and I always find it funny when some people refer to Edmonton as northern alberta. I guess someone from high level would say the same about Grande Prairie.


----------



## crittermutt (Feb 16, 2022)

Welcome from Sherwood park.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 16, 2022)

Welcome from Ontario Farmland. 

As far as I know, there are no wood/metal lathes. The speeds, tools, and access requirements, rigidity, and workholding are all too different. I do make the odd wooden part on my metal lathe but only because I need to. But I doubt you could ever turn metal on a wood lathe. If you don't have the room, I'd try to decide which you want most and live without the other.


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 16, 2022)

AB_Winter said:


> I have 15+ years of professional design experience using Autocad, Solidworks, Autodesk Inventor, and other software. It's been several years now, but I do have some experience with CNC programming. Unfortunately, I haven't spent much time actually building things, at least not using metal. I've decided to start putting a home machine shop together to remedy this.
> 
> I am a hobby furniture maker and I'm exploring lathe options that would be suitable for both wood and metal. I could plan for two lathes, but my workshop is less than 600sq feet and already contains some tools and equipment such as a welder, workbench, wood storage, tools storage, bandsaw, and dust collection system. I plan to spend a couple of weeks browsing the forums, and I will likely have additional questions to post on this subject.
> 
> I'm not certain about which sort of projects I would like to concentrate on. I often find that my furniture designs are limited to existing hardware options and it would be nice to have the ability to build hardware to match the design, and not the other way around. I also occasionally have a need for custom tools or jigs. Other projects that interest me are clocks, telegraph keys, antique radio tuning mechanisms, flutes, and uilleann bagpipes.



Just my unsolicited two cents, if you plan to use lathe to turn any furniture parts like spindles, or accessories like platters and bowls, well you will want a dedicated wood lathe. With a good chuck, tool rest and steady hand you can even turn things like brass, and plastics like delrin, and ABS, and composites. 

ps welcome from Toronto


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 16, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> With a good chuck, tool rest and steady hand you can even turn things like brass, and plastics like delrin, and ABS, and composites.



Well, I can see cutting plastics N stuff, but you cut brass on a wood lathe? I'm VERY IMPRESSED! 

How do you handle keeping brass cylindrical without a compound?


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 16, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Well, I can see cutting plastics N stuff, but you cut brass on a wood lathe? I'm VERY IMPRESSED!
> 
> How do you handle keeping brass cylindrical without a compound?


wide flat cutting tool.  that and i turned mostly knobs on the wood lathe. oh and small cannons for ship models


----------



## Tincup (Feb 16, 2022)

Welcome from Grande Prairie, I am also a new guy, and just getting into machining


----------



## StevSmar (Feb 16, 2022)

Welcome from Winnipeg!!!


----------



## DPittman (Feb 16, 2022)

Welcome from the deep south of Alberta.  You have some intriguing interests.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome aboard. Some of us here make furniture as well. I'm more on the fabrication side of the metalworking, but occasionally venture into the furniture realm. Here's one of my attempts, but it's more on the beginner's side:  https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/small-furniture-project.2323/#post-29557


----------



## DPittman (Feb 17, 2022)

CalgaryPT said:


> but it's more on the beginner's side: https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/small-furniture-project.2323/#post-2955


Ya who are you trying to kid, maybe the newcomers.


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 17, 2022)

AB_Winter said:


> Great question, and I'm not exactly sure of the answer. I'm in the Grande Prairie area, and I always find it funny when some people refer to Edmonton as northern alberta. I guess someone from high level would say the same about Grande Prairie.


Welcome to the group.  I’m originally from the North Peace, I think that is still only half way up Alberta.  But I’m now definitely in the southern Alberta.


----------



## Get it done (Feb 20, 2022)

From Sylvan Lake bought a Atlas press and going to try to restore it needs a dust cover any out there?


----------



## Clipper (Feb 21, 2022)

Welcome from the South Okanagan. Originally from Hinton..


----------



## Blouin55 (Feb 22, 2022)

Welcome from Gaspe


----------



## AB_Winter (Feb 25, 2022)

CalgaryPT said:


> Welcome aboard. Some of us here make furniture as well. I'm more on the fabrication side of the metalworking, but occasionally venture into the furniture realm. Here's one of my attempts, but it's more on the beginner's side:  https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/small-furniture-project.2323/#post-29557


Compared to the construction 2x4 and deck screw furniture projects that I see people trying to sell locally, I would say you're far beyond the beginner level with this one. It looks great. The zebrawood grain works really well with the metal. I've been considering getting into some hybrid metal/wood projects. Wood suitable for furniture making is pretty expensive here, but there is an abundance of scrap metal available, so it would be a cheap option for me.


----------



## AB_Winter (Feb 25, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Just my unsolicited two cents, if you plan to use lathe to turn any furniture parts like spindles, or accessories like platters and bowls, well you will want a dedicated wood lathe. With a good chuck, tool rest and steady hand you can even turn things like brass, and plastics like delrin, and ABS, and composites.
> 
> ps welcome from Toronto


Thanks, this is really helpful.


----------



## AB_Winter (Feb 25, 2022)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I've decided to go with a medium sized wood lathe for now, and I plan to buy a smaller metal lathe later this year. I found a wood lathe that has an optional bed extension when needed, but doesn't take up a lot of space. It's heavy enough to be stable, but could be moved to a corner of the shop for storage when not in use. Hopefully this will allow me to arrange things in a way that will allow me to fit two lathes in my limited space.


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 25, 2022)

a couple of months ago a nice older wadkin lathe came up for sale in alberta... if you can wait they come up from time to time priced between 750 and 1500 usually depending on how fast it needs to be moved. They're well built cast iron, and often have 550 volt motors on them.  They're a good medium to heavy lathe that will last you a lifetime, and retain their resale value.

see this example... Im not suggesting you buy this particular one.

wadkin lathe for sale in PQ


----------



## boilerhouse (Feb 25, 2022)

If anyone wants a good wood lathe, and has just won the lottery, then check out Oneway lathes proudly made in Waterloo Ontario. They are very expensive, and very very stout.  Highly regarded by their users, who tend to be pros, but not widely known otherwise.  





__





						ONEWAY Manufacturing
					

ONEWAY Manufacturing, under founder Tim Clay, has set a standard for quality and innovation that is unparalleled in our industry. Our goal is to continue to design, engineer, and develop new products that provide both the hobbyist and professional woodturner the best equipment available anywhere.




					oneway.ca


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 25, 2022)

boilerhouse said:


> If anyone wants a good wood lathe, and has just won the lottery, then check out Oneway lathes proudly made in Waterloo Ontario. They are very expensive, and very very stout.  Highly regarded by their users, who tend to be pros, but not widely known otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha how did you know my plan to pay for a oneway?

I'm actually accumulating scrap parts to make a oneway style lathe


----------



## ducdon (Feb 25, 2022)

I do mostly machine work. When I do occasional woodwork, I haul my table saw outdoors. I find that sawdust , cutting fluids and welding are just not good companions. I'd look at a way to have two sperate machines.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 26, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Ya who are you trying to kid, maybe the newcomers.


----------

